# Orphans of Noma- at last some pix! Better Nate than lever...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll be in the mousery with my laptop and my camera in about an hour, and I'll post some pix then. There were photos taken last Monday, but they looked so sticky with food that I didn't post them. Thanks to all of you who were so supportive.













Nibbles last litter has long hair, for the most part, if not total. There are a couple of very runty ones; one will probably not make it...and they are all kind of messy looking from not having an adult mousie in with them. I'm going to wash and brush them tonight.

Sorry for the delay; sometimes I feel like Bigfoot stomping out one fire after the other. Actually things are going well in the mousery, all in all. Works in progress are my favorite occupation!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Moustress that first picture ,the Mouse in the middle has lovely markings I really like it


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! He's my fave of this bunch, so far, at least.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you have any does available???? I LOVE the one with the dark face!!!!!

Please PM me!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I pm'd you.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

adorable I love fluffy mice.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

How cute! I love the one in the secound picture, the guy in the middle  SOO cute :lol:


----------

